# Porto Alegre: Southernmost Brazilian Metropolis



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Farroupilha Urban Park*

*Farroupilha Urban Park* (Parque Farroupilha in Portuguese), also known as _Parque da Redenção_, is a major urban park in the city of Porto Alegre, the state capital of Rio Grande do Sul, in Brazil.

The park was designed by French architect Alfred Agache and founded in September 19, 1935.

Near to the Centro Histórico (Historic Centre), Farroupilha Park is located within a polygon formed by José Bonifácio, João Pessoa, Luiz Englert, Setembrina and Osvaldo Aranha Avenues.


Vista aérea do Parque da Redenção by hostelportotche, on Flickr


DSC_0888 by mrosajunges, on Flickr


Parque Farroupilha by W Gaspar, on Flickr


Redenção by W Gaspar, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*People in Farroupilha Urban Park*


Brique da Redenção by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre, on Flickr


Brique da Redenção by Prefeitura de Porto Alegre, on Flickr


Brique da Redenção, Porto Alegre - RS, Set2012 by Ana Paula Hirama, on Flickr


DS070413DiaMundialSaude14 by Diogo Sallaberry, on Flickr


DS070413TeatrodeRua02 by Diogo Sallaberry, on Flickr


Pocket Show Apanhador Só by redencao.cc, on Flickr


Pocket Show Apanhador Só by redencao.cc, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Vista aerea Parcão by hostelportotche, on Flickr


DS080413PlacasInglesCopa01 by Diogo Sallaberry, on Flickr


DS080413PlacasInglesCopa02 by Diogo Sallaberry, on Flickr


DS200513ProtestoCorteArvores11 by Diogo Sallaberry, on Flickr


DS200513TesteChafariz01 by Diogo Sallaberry, on Flickr


centro de porto alegre-13.02.2010 126 by mrosajunges, on Flickr


DS300313ClimaFimdeTardePOA06 by Diogo Sallaberry, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Untitled by dirceu1507, on Flickr


Moinhos de Vento by Ingrid Barragan, on Flickr


CONFEITARIA ROCCO by dirceu1507, on Flickr


ARQUITETURA by dirceu1507, on Flickr


Moinho de Vento do Parcão by Danilo Panetta, on Flickr


5º FestFotoPoA by Gijlmar, on Flickr


Prefeitura by Gijlmar, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

A Antiga Cervejaria Brahma by dirceu1507, on Flickr








Source


Arena do Grêmio Inauguração II by Paulo Hopper, on Flickr


Blue Family by Paulo Hopper, on Flickr


ESQUINA DE PORTO ALEGRE by dirceu1507, on Flickr


CHALÉ da PRAÇA XV by dirceu1507, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

DOMINGO NO PARQUE by dirceu1507, on Flickr


ESQUiNA DE PORTO ALEGRE by dirceu1507, on Flickr


MC ESQUINA by dirceu1507, on Flickr


Santuário de Schoenstatt by dirceu1507, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

ESQUINA DE PORTO ALEGRE by dirceu1507, on Flickr


IGREJA NOSSA SENHORA DAS DORES by dirceu1507, on Flickr


Untitled by dirceu1507, on Flickr


ESQUINA DE PORTO ALEGRE by dirceu1507, on Flickr​


----------



## brscraper (Dec 16, 2010)

Amazing city!


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Impressive, looks like a good place to call home..:uh:kay::applause:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Thanks, guys! 

*Moinhos de Vento Neighborhood*


Electric Sheraton by Paulo Hopper, on Flickr


Porto Alegre 19/02/2012 by Paulo Hopper, on Flickr


Snaking the Moinhos de Vento by Paulo Hopper, on Flickr


Untitled by Paulo Hopper, on Flickr


Moinhos de Vento Neighborhood by Paulo Hopper, on Flickr


Porto Alegre - Host City Of The Fifa World Cup 2014 Brazil by Ander Vaz, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*More night views of Porto Alegre*


Viaduto Otávio Rocha by Joca0162, on Flickr


Prédios Históricos - Historical building by Joca0162, on Flickr


Igreja Nossa Sra. Das Dores by Joca0162, on Flickr


Museu da Comunicação by Joca0162, on Flickr


Praça da Alfândega by Joca0162, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Viaduto da Borges por fotografia de arquitetura, no Flickr


MARGS por fotografia de arquitetura, no Flickr


Fundação Iberê Camargo por fotografia de arquitetura, no Flickr


CCMQ - Casa de Cultura Mário Quintana por fotografia de arquitetura, no Flickr


Parque Marinha do Brasil por fotografia de arquitetura, no Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Porto Alegre por Ricardo Müller Photography, no Flickr


Porto Alegre por Ricardo Müller Photography, no Flickr


Porto Alegre by Ricardo Müller Photography, on Flickr


UNIÃO by Marcelo Donadussi, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Porto Alegre by capiotti, on Flickr


Porto Alegre [ Panorama ] by capiotti, on Flickr


Porto Alegre - Brasil by Ander Vaz, on Flickr


Porto Alegre, Brasil by Ander Vaz, on Flickr


Porto Alegre, Brasil by Ander Vaz, on Flickr


Porto Alegre, Brasil by Ander Vaz, on Flickr​


----------



## The_Fox (Apr 11, 2011)

I love the photos! Please carry on!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Thanks, The_Fox! 



Porto Alegre by Ander Vaz, on Flickr


Porto Alegre - Santander by Caio Flavio Jacobus, on Flickr

*Beira Rio Stadium - 2014 FIFA World Cup*


Beira Rio by Ander Vaz, on Flickr


Beira-Rio by Ander Vaz, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Porto Alegre 2009 by Gilmar Hermes, on Flickr


Catedral Metropolitana de Porto Alegre by Gilmar Hermes, on Flickr


Porto Alegre 2009 by Gilmar Hermes, on Flickr


A Hora do Planeta FAIL - Porto Alegre by Ander Vaz, on Flickr


Catedral Metropolitana de Porto Alegre by Gilmar Hermes, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Porto Alegre por Manoel Cardoso Photography, no Flickr


Porto Alegre por Manoel Cardoso Photography, no Flickr


Porto Alegre por Manoel Cardoso Photography, no Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

...


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

.....


----------

